# GP card and medical card eligibility



## paddyjnr (21 Jan 2008)

Do i have to reveal my Reduntancy settlement when applying for either of the above??


----------



## SarahMc (21 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*

Yes, you must disclose all means and savings, but the first 20K is disregarded, and after that you are counted as having 1e means per 1K savings.


----------



## gipimann (21 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*

Taken from the _National Assessment Guidelines for Medical Card/GP Visit card._

The method of assessing savings/investments for Medical Cards/GP Visit cards is as follows:

The first €20,000 of Savings/Investments for a single person will be disregarded and €40,000 for a couple will be disregarded.​ 
The next €10,000 assessed at one (1) Euro per week per €1,000.

The next €10,000 assessed at two (2) Euro per week per €1,000.​
Savings/ Investments in excess of the above assessed at four (4) Euro per week per €1,000.

For example:
Single person has €44 000 savings 
Means assessed are:
€20 000 at nil (disregard)
€10 000 at €1 per 1000 = €10
€10 000 at €2 per 1000 = €20
€  4 000 at €4 per 1000 = €16.
Means from savings assessed as €46 per week.


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*



gipimann said:


> Taken from the _National Assessment Guidelines for Medical Card/GP Visit card._
> 
> The method of assessing savings/investments for Medical Cards/GP Visit cards is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*



SarahMc said:


> Yes, you must disclose all means and savings, but the first 20K is disregarded, and after that you are counted as having 1e means per 1K savings.


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*

Thanks Sarah!!!


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*



> What if i spend it all and then apply?? or put it off my Mortgage.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*

You are asked for information on your savings and/or investments not how you've spent money received in the past.   

If you use the money to clear or reduce your mortgage, the only effect it has on your application for Medical/GP visit card is to eliminate or reduce the mortgage payment as an "additional allowance".

If you use the redundancy to purchase a second property (e.g. a rental property), then that property is assessed as means.  

While Medical Card/GP visit card assessment may not be interested in how you spent any redundancy received, you may be asked to account for it if you are applying for a means-tested Social Welfare Payment (e.g. Jobseeker's Allowance or Supplementary Welfare Allowance).


----------



## paddyjnr (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: GP card and medical card eligibility!*

[/quote] I see, thanks mate you've been very helpful, i think maybe i'll hold off from applying for a while until my circumstances change which shouldn't be too long.


----------

